

Django on App Engine - realmojo
http://www.comiker.com/.2Qnv

======
teilo
Analogy fail. I believe the point is that you are severely limited in what you
can do with Django on App Engine. It used to be that you could not use the ORM
on BigTable, which prevented the use of the Admin. Not anymore. See:
<http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/projects/django-nonrel>

------
ryandvm
Uh... I don't get it.

